# Removing overtightened Oil Filter



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey guys whats the best method of removing an overtightened oil filter. I have all the proper tools and have removed a few in the past. But it seems the mechanic that last changed my filter on my Navara thought that the oil filter held the engine together (jokes :grin. The usual tools like a wrench strap decided to turn the filter into a crumpled coke can. :upset:
It did move a little untill it crumpled in the middle but now it wont move an inch.
Any ideas.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

You could try driving a screwdriver through it, and see if that will turn it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

A strap wrench as close to the top(mounting plate) of filter as you can get it is usually the best way.
Looks like this a 3/8 ratchet or extension goes into the square hole.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

If you can access it easily,get a small piece of heavy metal,place it on top of the filter,now get a hammer and hit the plate a few times,this will shock the filter and slightly loosen it,afterwards do what bruiser suggested and drive a heavy solid screw driver through it and loosen,turning it anti clock wise


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

brobarapas said:


> If you can access it easily,get a small piece of heavy metal,place it on top of the filter,now get a hammer and hit the plate a few times



you do realize its a car not a computer :grin:


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

wolfen1086 said:


> you do realize its a car not a computer :grin:


yes my friend,a computer would just go out the window


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

brobarapas said:


> yes my friend,a computer would just go out the window


So you bypass emergence re[air procedure #1 and go straight to #2?:grin:


Seriously tough OP use a screwdriver and poke a hole all the way through it and get ready to crank your wrist off
After removing the filter make darn sure the oil filter boss didn't come off too, if it did get an new one don't reuse the one that comes off the threads will be compromised. ( just a little something I learned the hard way )


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

wolfen1086 said:


> So you bypass emergence re[air procedure #1 and go straight to #2?:grin:
> 
> 
> Seriously tough OP use a screwdriver and poke a hole all the way through it and get ready to crank your wrist off
> After removing the filter make darn sure the oil filter boss didn't come off too, if it did get an new one don't reuse the one that comes off the threads will be compromised. ( just a little something I learned the hard way )


are you a mechanic?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks guys i'll give it a go. I was hoping there was a magical way of removing the filter without resorting to the screwdriver method. Gets a bit messy. Already split oil on the concrete floor, however coke seems to attack the oil nicely. :grin:


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Best way I can think of as well if it's already collapsed.
Go borrow some clean litter outta the cat's pan - it'll take care of that oil.


----------



## Scottg1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Did somebody call for a mechanic? Wolfed and the other guy said it best. Screwdriver through it, it will distort it enough and give you leverage to unscrew it. Wear thick gloves or make yourself have oil pumping through your veins


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

The only reason I said what I said about the filter boss, is that I had one one time that came off with the filter and I didn't notice it till I threw the filter away and went dumpster diving to get it back. The only thing worse than that is physically breaking a filter boss, and yes, I have seen filters put on that tight before.
OP when you install the new filter, tighten it hand tight and then 1/4 turn at most, then start the engine and look for leaks. No leaks are allowed fro the filter seal area.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Used a screwdriver once as Bruiser suggested. Bloody mess but it worked.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

ebackhus said:


> Used a screwdriver once as Bruiser suggested. Bloody mess but it worked.


Simple solution to the "bloody mess" dirt, spread it about 2" thick all around the area, I know its a pain, but its a good way to keep the driveway clean(er)


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Sometimes if it's really tight the screwdriver will just tear the can and distort it worse and make the job even more difficult. Had this once... but I can't recall what I finally got the thing off with. Might have been a big pair of channel lock pliers. Good luck Karlos.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Finally got it off. I had a metallic filter strap and jammed a 30mm socket piece on the handle which i hooked up to the socket wrench and away she turned.
Keeping that make-shift tool. :grin:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Those are some of the best kind of toolsray:


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

A makeshift tool is nothing more than a tool that nobody else has yet.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

wolfen1086 said:


> A makeshift tool is nothing more than a tool that nobody else has yet.


Sometimes they do and we're just too cheap to buy one:laugh:


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

And other times the tool is made in a place with substandard production so we make one that actually works.
(not mentioning any names here, but don't eat my oil filter wrench, it might contain lead)


----------

